# Share Your Product Comparison of Different PODS



## scribbleprints (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello! If anyone has bought the same type of product from two different fullfillment services (Zazzle, CafePress, Printfection, Spreadshirt, etc.) would you please share a comparison? I know this is a t-shirt forum, but I'd really like to not limit this just to t-shirts.


----------



## scribbleprints (Jan 9, 2008)

Now my experience...only on things I've bought in more than one place. I'm not including price in my comparison, just quality.

Dark T-shirts: Zazzle > CafePress > ArtsNow/ArtsCow
All had minor problems at some point. ArtsNow looked the best on first glance but shredded shortly after washing, CafePress the quality of the shirt itself seemed less (but that may vary depending on style) than Zazzle, but much better than ArtsNow (on women's shirt, ArtsNow is very tight in the chest area, even on large shirts).

Ornaments: Zazzle = CafePress = ArtsNow
All about the same. All good quality.

Cards: Zazzle = CafePress> Winkflash* > Shutterfly* > ArtsNow
Zazzle and CafePress both have excellent quality cards. ArtsNow's stink. Have a waxy film that leaves scratches on dark background cards. Both Zazzle and CafePress (but not ArtsNow) were better quality than cards at Shutterfly, and easier to use than cards at Winkflash (which were good quality printing but hard to center correctly...came uncentered several times.) *These aren't fulfullment services, just printing services.

Round Magnets
Zazzle > ArtsNow = CafePress
Zazzle has the strongest magnets of the three (not that they're super strong), in my experience. The one magnet I bought from CafePress kept falling off my fridge (their rectangle ones are excellent). ArtsNow the magnet frong plastic, and though I don't think the magnet back is stronger than CafePress, the lighter weight of the plastic makes it stick a little better to the fridge.


Bumper Stickers
CafePress > ArtsNow
CafePress had a better sheen. One dark sticker came to me streaked (other stickers I got were all white backed). Arts Now has a waxy coating that's not bad on light designs but woudl be horrible on dark ones.


----------

